# Recommended Leopard Gecko Care Sheet/Book?



## Mowen (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi all!
I'm new to the forums and the reptile community in general. I live in the United States(not sure if that's somehow a problem as this is a UK forum) and am looking to get my first lizard. I think I want a leopard gecko. I've been doing lots of research, primarily on YouTube, but I'm thinking I shouldn't just go off of that while caring for my animal. I've seen a good care sheet but I also feel like I should take multiple peoples opinions into account so I can have the best care for my gecko. Are there any good leo care sheets/books I can buy that you recommend?
Thanks,
Mowen


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum

There are two popular series of books, and each of them has a book on general reptile keeping and also 10-15 on specific species or groups of snakes and lizards. They are about $10 - I'd recommend both of them as the authors will have a slightly different perspective. And they have different photos of set-ups too.

They tend to be aimed at the novice and new keeper but also a valuable source of info for people with experience too. Once you have the hands-on knowledge, keeping reptiles is pretty simple - but imagine learning to drive having never been a passenger and never seen a road before.

The (snake) books tend to be written by US authors and aimed at the US reader (so you get gallons and quarts and other strange US-only words). Good thing is that they probably mention the differences between living in Florida, California, or Chicago in terms of how your home climate will alter the way you keep your reptile.

Recommend getting the book/s from a reptile shop - they pay tax and use the profits to retain knowledgeable staff. Most decent shops will also have their own caresheets and will probably let you take one. 

Books are only written by, and also edited by, experienced keepers - but can get out of date. While online caresheets are written by a range of people from well-intentioned newb to expert. The challenge is finding out which are the good ones - they are often too brief to act as anything really useful. I'd view an online caresheet on Leopard Geckos as useful to a current Bearded Dragon or snake keeper but not too helpful for a non-keeper. 

If the lizard forum is like the snake forum then you'll have a mix of keeper skills (post count only equals typing experience though, so be careful what you read).


----------



## Mowen (Apr 23, 2019)

Alright, thanks for the info! I’ll keep that in mind and try to get into a pet shop soon. Are there any specific books I’m looking for, if you know the names? I know a lot of information in pet shops aren’t accurate and safe, so I don’t want to get wrapped up in the wrong info.
Thanks!
Mowen


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

Reptile shops have decades, or perhaps generations, of hands-on reptile keeping experience. They will have handled and worked with species that most keepers won't even have heard of. They have first-hand experience of every single possible problem that can occur.

Some will have worked overseas and observed the animals they keep in their natural environment or been involved in developing new captive keeping techniques.

If you are ready to dismiss that invaluable source of knowledge already then keeping a reptile is not a good idea.


----------



## Mowen (Apr 23, 2019)

Okay, that is what I’ve heard of course. I am new to the reptile community and I just want what’s best for my pet. I will take into account what they say but from what I’ve heard at shops like PetSmart(which is the place I’m referring to when I say pet shop) hire people that have no experience with pets, reptiles in particular.


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

if that is the case then it is a place to avoid - why give them any money?

try and get a recommendation for a local independent store
ideally a dedicated reptile store rather than a general pet shop
some reptile stores do combine with aquarium fish though

a caresheet alone just isn't enough to give a new keeper the right understanding of what is involved
a book is better - but reading isn't experience it is just good background

e.g. someone who has kept snakes for 10 years decides they want a lizard of some sort, read a caresheet to see if they have the right space available and can access/feed the right food ... then they'll go into a reptile shop and pick up a book, talk to the staff, maybe ask their snake keeping buddies if they have any lizards and start the learning process. Similar skill set but they are a newb again.


----------



## Mowen (Apr 23, 2019)

Thank you so much! I did not know how helpful reptile shops can be, and it’s great to learn I have access to people that actually know what they’re doing near by and I can get some hands on knowledge. Really appreciate it!
Mowen


----------



## MissyP (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi, I'm a newbie too, in the UK, and know exactly where you are coming from regarding pet shops. Having dealt with places like petsmart or pets at home, as we call it, I can understand your worry as they don't really have an understanding of the animals they sell and are only really required to give the basics, so stick to your feelings about them and avoid going there for advice or your pet. I researched and found we had a great reptile shop near where I lived, which had fantastic reviews so I took my son there to see about getting a Leo. They were brilliant and so informative about every aspect of owning a Leo. I could also see all their other reptiles including an alligator, and they all looked very well cared for. My son wanted an all glass Viv but as we are a colder climate she suggested a wooden one explaining the US tend to have glass Vivs dye to your hotter climate. She showed us several different geckos but not too many and knew about each one and their little quirks and habits, which showed to me they were really looked after and she knew her stuff. So we bought everything there and then and got him home. I will tell you it's hard work for the first week or two, as you need to constantly monitor the temp and the worry of if you are doing it right or not. Also looking up stuff online can be a nightmare as its all so conflicting and its difficult to know what to do and whats wrong or right!!! So this is why its good to go with a reptile shop rather than pet shop because as I found out when I had a few problems looking up on the internet just got me confused and stressed but the minute I called the shop they put my mind at rest because they knew him and he'd been happily living with everything I was worrying about ie: substrate, moss etc. They recommended a thermostat, as it was just getting too hot in there and were happy to answer any questions I had. Two weeks in, Reggy, is out day and night, is eating well and now comes up to the glass and happily climbs into my hand and has a wander about every night. So yes read all the books or care sheets but my advice, and I think someone else said the same, is find a good, reputable reptile shop that's been established a long while and has great reviews and I don't think you can go wrong! Good luck and hope my reply has helped, albeit a long one 😊


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

to add to @MissyP's comment - one top tip - you can get the viv and set-up first - take some time to set it up and monitor it and see how temps/conditions settle down - then when you are happy that you're little bit of desert or forest is how it should be ... then go back and get the reptile 

some reptile shops insist on taking the set-up home first and will hold the animal for you as it can take a few days or a week to begin to properly understand it ... all this while there is no animal in there, so any mistake are just lessons learned

In some parts of the hobby (frogs or fish) this set-up process can be weeks or months before the animal goes in


----------



## MissyP (Apr 20, 2019)

Actually I did wonder that afterwards @dcap, if it would have been better to set it up first. To be fair she did say it was an option if we wanted too but we thought it would be ok to just take him straight home. Knowing what I know now, I probably would have done that instead, as it would of saved me running up and down the stairs every half hour checking on the thermometer, although it was helping to keep me fit 😂😂😂. Plus it also means you can sort you Viv set up without having to constantly upset your Leo, whilst you keep doing it. Reggy got the right hump with me changing it all around when we got some new greenery!


----------

